# Weed ID Help!



## halls912 (Aug 8, 2021)

Looking for help on identifying this weed and how to deal with it. I did not have this last year and it seemed to pop up at the end of spring heading into summer. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it's orchard grass (Dactylis glomerata). Look at the ligule. If it is long and frayed, it is almost certain.

Glyphosate or pulling out is probably the only option.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow, you sure have a boat load of it. Its gonna be tough eliminating it. Orchard Grass would be my guess too but all the OG I've seen around here is a different shade of green, a sort of bluish green.

The picture isnt enough to give a positive ID. Look for boat hull shaped leaf tips, long ligules, semi-flattened stems. Something I see in the picture is crinkly leaves which is also a trait of OG.


----------



## halls912 (Aug 8, 2021)

I appreciate everyones help so far! What I'm also trying to figure out is where it all came from. I didn't have any of this last year and now it's everywhere this season. I overseeded in the fall last year for the first time and things were looking good until about end of spring/early summer.


----------

